# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Γενικη Συνελευση Σεπτεμβρίου-Οκτωβρίου 2006

## alg0

Μιας και χαθήκαμε απο τις αρχές καλοκαριού προτείνω μια Γενική συνέλευση για να συζητησουμε τις μεγάλες αλλαγές του δικτύου μας (τα 2-3 πρώτα Α λινκς της τρίπολης και τα περιπου 12 interfaces σε 802.11α που περιμένουν να βγούν στις επόμενες εβδομάδες)

Μιας και η εξεταστική περίοδος επιμένει, το ιδιο και οι αναλήμένες υποχρεώσεις μας, προτείνω 

ΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 30 ΣΕΠΤΕΒΡΙΟΥ 

πρωινή ώρα. 

Μιας και ευαισθητοποιηθήκαμε με την αιμοδοσία προτείνω η συνάντηση να γίνει στον προαύλιο χώρου του νοσοκομείου Τρίπολης ώστε να οργανωθεί και μια αιμοδοσια αλα-TRWN

----------


## alg0

Περασα απο το νοσοκομειο τρίπολης και με ενημερωσανε οτι ειναι ανοιχτο το τμημα αιμοδοσίας απο τις 10 το πρωί μέχρι τις 12:30 τα σαββατα. Ο χώρος εξωθεν ειναι ομορφος και μπορουμε να κουβεντιασουμε για τα ασύρματα παράλληλα με μια προσφορά αιμοδοσίας.

Η επομενη γενικής μας συνέλευση ειναι λοιπον

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 30 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ και ώρα 10:00 στο νοσοκομείο τρίπολης στην αιμοδοσία



Παρακαλώ δηλώστε συμμετοχή να ενημερώσουμε την διευθυντρια του τμηματος αιμοδοσίας για να μην υπολειτουργει την στιγμη που εμφανιστουμε π.χ. 10-15 ατομα

----------


## papashark

respect.

----------


## fotos

Μπράβο alg0! Πολύ καλή σκέψη!
Κρίμα που δεν θα είμαι Τρίπολη εκείνες τις ημέρες να συνεισφέρω και εγώ.  ::

----------


## alg0

Μιλησαμε με την προισταμένη και μας πρότεινε για το επόμενο Σαββατο για να προλάβουν να οργανωθούν λιγάκι 

οποτε η γενική συνέλευση θα γίνει το Σαββατο 7 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 2006
στην αιμοδοσία

alg0

----------


## fotos

Θα είμαι Τρίπολη (που να μην ήμουνα; ) στις 4 και 5 Οκτωβρίου.
Μακάρι να μην έχω κάτι να κάνω στην Αθήνα και να μπορέσω να κάτσω μέχρι το Σάββατο.

Μόνο το αίμα μας δεν έχουμε δώσει για το TRWN. Μου φαίνεται ήρθε η ώρα και για αυτό!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xpapazaf

Θα στείλω και εγω μια φιάλη παιδιά ...  ::  . (μακάρι να ήμουν και εγώ κάτω). Παρακαλώ για ότι αποφασίσετε ενημερώστε και το forum για να παρακολουθούμε και εμείς την εξέλιξη του δικτύου.

Αλήθεια τι γίνεται με το site? Το τρέχει κανείς το θέμα?

Τα λέμε.

----------


## fotos

Σουηδέ, καλύτερα η συζήτηση για το site (και το hosting του) να γίνει εδώ.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να μπλέκουμε τα θέματα plz!

-fot

ΥΓ. Αντί για φιάλη αίμα δεν στέλνετε και κάμια Σουηδέζα λέω εγώ...

----------

